

Over half of psychology studies fail reproducibility test - sz4kerto
http://www.nature.com/news/over-half-of-psychology-studies-fail-reproducibility-test-1.18248

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion of related article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10131387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10131387)

